# Sai Weapons



## Michael89 (May 19, 2014)

so I just started learning how to use Sai weapons 2 weeks ago. What is anyone's thought on them? does it have any useful in modern day?


----------



## TimoS (May 19, 2014)

Michael89 said:


> so I just started learning how to use Sai weapons 2 weeks ago. What is anyone's thought on them? does it have any useful in modern day?



Depends. You might be able to adapt those techniques to some other weapon but using the sai itself as a weapon is probably quite unlikely. Then again, it might help with your karate by making your techniques sharper etc.


----------



## seasoned (May 19, 2014)

Not likely to be used as a weapon. The benefits are mostly personal and mandatory in a traditional dojo that still teaches the art as a whole. Also a great grip and forearm workout.


----------



## Michael89 (May 19, 2014)

I asked because I want to have better understand of Japanese and Okinawan's view on sai. I'm learning Sai weapons at Dojang (Taekwondo) i know couple of katas. I already learned Bo Staff. my grandmaster learned shito ryu karate during his time in Japan.


----------



## stickarts (May 20, 2014)

Not the most practical area of training, however, i still practice and teach it out of enjoyment.


----------



## Michael89 (May 22, 2014)

well, my sai weapons should come in tommrow. I can't wait to use them.


----------



## Grenadier (May 22, 2014)

Training in the sai can enhance your empty hand Karate as well.  

As you get more advanced in your expertise using the sai, you'll find yourself using the wrists and hands much less, and using the larger muscles of the body instead.  The more you can use your legs and hips to drive the motion of the sai, then the stronger your techniques will be, and using less effort from the hands.  

This goes hand in hand with what any decent martial arts system teaches.  

Just make sure that your pair of sai are a reasonably well-balanced pair.  Otherwise, learning on a pair of horribly unbalanced sai will result in terrible fundamental technique that takes a lot of time to unlearn.  


To answer your question about modern day actual use of the sai?  Probably not much, although there are some law enforcement agencies that are using a modified sai for their patrolmen, replacing the nightstick.  The "Rapid Rotation Baton" has been seen in some areas:

RRBSystems International. Rapid Rotation Baton

My personal opinion of such a weapon is that it could certainly have its benefits, but the use of the webbing doesn't really appeal to me.  While it's supposed to be of some benefit against edged weapons, I'm not too keen on the idea.  Also, the presence of such webbing would inhibit some of the thumb shifting techniques (going from one prong to the other) that can lead to some really nice strikes.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 23, 2014)

Michael89 said:


> I asked because I want to have better understand of Japanese and Okinawan's view on sai. I'm learning Sai weapons at Dojang (Taekwondo) i know couple of katas. I already learned Bo Staff. my grandmaster learned shito ryu karate during his time in Japan.



Well&#8230; the Japanese view is that, well, it's not a Japanese weapon&#8230; That said, it depends on the system itself. For some, it's important, for others, just something interesting you might add into your training. And, in others, not anything to worry about (more sporting systems there).


----------



## Michael89 (May 27, 2014)

can anyone give me the list of Sai Katas? so I can learn the name I'm learning and look up on youtube. I think it is from Shito ryu karate but not sure. I just got Sai Weapons today. I will put up the picture later.


----------



## Grenadier (May 28, 2014)

Michael89 said:


> can anyone give me the list of Sai Katas? so I can learn the name I'm learning and look up on youtube. I think it is from Shito ryu karate but not sure. I just got Sai Weapons today. I will put up the picture later.



It depends on the system...  Out of the three most prominent saijutsu systems:

Yamanni Ryu

Shimabukuro No Sai Ichi
Shimabukuro No Sai Ni
Kyan No Sai
Nakandakari No Sai
Kishaba No Sai Sho
Kishaba No Sai Dai


Matayoshi Ryu:

Nicho Sai
Sancho Sai
Shinbaru No Sai

Ryu Kyu:

Kata System


In the Ryu Kyu system, there are quite a few kata that were developed by Shito Ryu practitioners, so if I were to fathom a guess, that's more likely to be the system you're studying.


----------



## Michael89 (May 28, 2014)

Grenadier said:


> It depends on the system...  Out of the three most prominent saijutsu systems:
> 
> Yamanni Ryu
> 
> ...



Nicho Sai is pretty close to what I'm learning but I haven't learn form all the way yet. the one I'm looking for that starts with ready stance then sai sticking out (not start with bottom) then kinda like hook punch with sai on the outside forearm (other arm would be behind your back I think) then switch other side sai sticking out again (I think you attack with bottom of sai) then it would be mountain block. (i think) it been 3 weeks since I trained it but since i got sai weapon i can train at Dojang and home now. I been working on turning and switching with sai. I plan to go to Dojang next week to fresh my memory.


----------



## FabianosKarate (Aug 9, 2014)

We use the Sai weapons in our school, not for the reason that a student would be carrying a pair around, but for the traditional values as well as the muscular benefits. Your grip becomes much stronger and your wrist as well. We definitely realize that Sai's are not going to be carried with you, but believe it is important for students to learn.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sai!  There not my favorite weapon.  All the flips swinging the sai around.  When I practice sai i get the feeling that I do better with tonfa but when I practice with tonfa i get the feeling that I do better with sai... 

Sorry from dragging away from the topic that's my personal experience,  I've practiced sai for a little while so I at least sort of know what I'm talking about a good pair is one that is meant for flipping,  has a nice grip. 
I've seen sai used really effectively,  they can be good choice


----------



## hoshin1600 (Aug 9, 2014)

good training for the rapid rotation batton used by law enforcement. sorry,... im pluging a friends websight and company 

RRBSystems International. Rapid Rotation Baton


----------

